# Remedy 4 dry, cracked feet between pedis..



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 17, 2010)

I usually get a pedicure once or twice a month, in the warm seasons, but in the winter months, i rarelly get a chance 2 get one..This results in dry, cracked feet, so i got a tip ladies..Every night preferably after ur shower, u get pure cocnut oil, rub a lil on each foot n add socks, go to bed n wake up with softer, smoother feet guaranteed...hope it helps ladies!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 17, 2010)

unrefined shea butter works great too


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 17, 2010)

coconut oil is awesome for everything. i use it in my hair, too!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 18, 2010)

I use a pumice stone once a week and smear my feet in vitamin E cream. It's amazing!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 18, 2010)

A thick layer of Aquaphor and then socks before bed (so sexy!) - and I wake up with soft, new, baby feet.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 18, 2010)

I used the thickest cream I can find. Its usually something with shea butter in it but the sock tip is right on the money. Wearing opened toed shoes (flip flops etc) actually dries your feet out faster than other types of footwear. Something us ladies and gents living in warm weather countries or states need to be concerned with.


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks alot ladies 4 the all the alternatives, 4 when i run out of coconut oil : )


----------



## Ms.Nluv (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_coconut oil is awesome for everything. i use it in my hair, too!_

 
Yes, great 4 everything...I used it on my kids from the day they were born n they have such beautiful skin..that's all we use back home


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 19, 2010)

My trick is to use Clearasil pads (or any other kind with at least 2% salicylic acid), rub a pad to your heals and any other dry part of your skin like elbows and ankles. And then use any good moisturizer... the posted ones work wonders.

Salicylic acid is a cheap chemical exfoliant, so what you're doing with your feet is the very same you'd do on your face: wash, exfoliate and nurture/moisturize.


----------



## Meisje (Mar 19, 2010)

PedEgg. I have heels that go scrrrooouuthththhthhthsccchhhh when I pull them across my sheets, but the PegEgg really helps.


----------

